# Louisburg, NC - K19 2-2-0308, M Adult, Out of time



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello All, 

I just saw this post on craiglist in our local area - I am pretty sure he was listedon this site, but we all thought owners reclaimed as I do not see his post anymore. Well, turns out his owners never cme for him!!!!

This is the the post on CL:

This gorgeous male German Shepherd Dog was taken in as a stray and his family never came to find him...now he's almost out of time and only has 1 day left. Please contact the shelter directly asap to get more information about this great dog! (you might want to leave messages on both email and try getting someone by phone). SCROLL DOWN PAST THE PHOTO FOR SHELTER CONTACT INFORMATION:








K-19 2-2-0308 

Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Age: Adult
Gender: Male 
Size: X-Large

Shelter: Franklin County Animal Shelter 
351 T. Kemp Road 
Louisburg, NC
Shelter dog ID: 0637
Contact tel: 919-496-3032 
Contact name: Kathy 
Contact email: [email protected]

About K-19 2-2-0308 This gorgeous GSD boy was found stray on Mort Harris Road on 3/28 and will be available for adoption on 4/3. He is so friendly and happy and obviously misses his family! Can you help him find his way home? PLEASE NOTE: For current information on pet's availability, please call the ANIMAL CONTROL OFFICERS THE SHELTER DIRECTLY AT 919-496-3032 during their open hours 8-5pm Monday thru Friday. Saturday from 10am until 2pm. Be sure to MENTION ID number when calling. 

Also, here is the link to the craigslist posting so someone can contract if needed: http://raleigh.craigslist.org/pet/1113611470.html

HELP!!!!


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: alisagirl127 - I am pretty sure he was listedon this site, but we all thought owners reclaimed as I do not see his post anymore. Well, turns out his owners never cme for him!!!!


Original post:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1027161&page=0&fpart=2


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

He is currently listed on PF as adopted.

Link to Original thread 

Link to PF page


----------

